
Learn to Let Go: How Success Killed Duke Nukem - peter123
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2009/12/fail_duke_nukem/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1008624>

Many comments there already.

